# capsulorrhaphy - Can somebody tell me



## 0913@70 (Jan 16, 2012)

Can somebody tell me if the CPT codes 23450 and 23466 could be billed on a same claim like this; 23466, 23450.51, 29822.51?

Thank you


----------



## jmcpolin (Jan 16, 2012)

I would say you need a 59 modifier on 23450 due to NCCI edit.   But you would need to make sure documentation supports both charges.


----------



## 0913@70 (Jan 16, 2012)

*capsulorrhaphy*

Is it 59 or 51?

Thank you for your response.


----------



## ajs (Jan 16, 2012)

jesenka said:


> Is it 59 or 51?
> 
> Thank you for your response.



You need a 59 modifier to show it is a separate procedure.  You don't need to use 51 in most cases anymore.


----------



## 0913@70 (Jan 16, 2012)

*capulrrhaphy*

Thank you all for your help!


----------



## 0913@70 (Feb 20, 2012)

What about 29822 code, would that be billed with mdfr 51?

Thank you


----------

